# Carb cycling for clean bulk



## champiogain (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello guys,

l am 5'9 186 lbs. at the moment and about 10% bf. l am planning a clean bulk cycle after a month. l tried this year first time a carb cycling for my cut/recomp and maintaining phases and it seemed to work pretty well, couse all the other times l gained fat pretty fast. Especially when bulking. So this time l decided to try my bulk with carb cycling.

My cycle will be :

*1-9 Prop 525mg/week
1-8 Npp 475mg/week
6-9 Winny 70mg/ed
1-9 A-dex 0.5mg/eod*

Now l have 2 choices for carb cycling, the first one which l am using now, just upping calories to make my intake at 3500 kcal  in average  :

*Day 1 Low ; 125 Carbs ; 365 Protein ; 60 Fat ;Total Calories : 2665
Day 2 Low ; 125 Carbs ; 365 Protein ; 60 Fat ;Total Calories : 2665
Day 3 Med ; 225 Carbs ; 365 Protein ; 63 Fat ; Total Calories : 3157
Day 4 Med+ ; 375 Carbs ; 365 Protein ; 70 Fat ; Total Calories : 3893
Day 5 High ; 600 Carbs ; 365 Protein ; 83 Fat ; Total Calories : 5055
Repeat

In 5 day cycle its 3500 kcal average.
*

Though one guy suggested me other system, which is like u keep protein all the time same number, only change more carbs on high days and more fat less carbs on low days like this :

*ALL FATS IN MY DIET IS ONLY FROM GOOD OILS ( FLAXSEED , OLIVE , HEMP , SO ON.. ) , NUTS AND AVOCADOS*

So its basically like this :

*Mon: 300
Tue: 200
Wed: 100
Thu: 300
Fri: 200
Sat: 100
Sun : 100

Monday: Carbs : 300g ; Protein : 350g ; Fat 70g Total Calories : 3489
Tuesday: Carbs : 200g ; Protein 350g ; Fat 114g Total Calories : 3489
Wednesday: Carbs : 100g ; Protein 350g ; Fat 162g Total Calories : 3489
Thursday: Carbs: 300g ; Protein : 350g ; Fat 70g Total Calories : 3489
Friday: Carbs : 200g ; Protein 350g ; Fat 114g Total Calories : 3489
Saturday: Carbs : 100g ; Protein 350g ; Fat 162g Total Calories : 3489
Sunday: Carbs : 100g ; Protein 350g ; Fat 162g Total Calories : 3489

So basically here every day calories are the same around 3500 and only carbs/fats changes, while in the first one we have different calories, different fats , different carbs only protein the same. Which would u do ?*

l Would like to try 2nd one, becouse those 600+ carb days are ****ing horrible for me to eat so much clean food.

Whats ur opinions about these 2 systems and which would u say better or maybe u have something different to suggest ?


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 20, 2011)

How do the low / med / high days map with your training schedule? I think if you want to continue bulking but do it optimally, fuel for your energy needs - don't fuel for off days, fuel for lifting days, fuel big for big lifting days - e.g. leg day.

To that end I like the first schedule, but instead of following that particular sequence, map the low / med / hi days to the intensity or volume of your workout for the given day. E.g. off day = low carb day, leg day = high carb day, accessory work = med day.


----------



## champiogain (Jul 20, 2011)

My workout schedule will be like this :

Monday Arms/Delts
Tuesday Quads/Calfs/Abs
Wednesday OFF
Thursday Chest/Tris/Delts
Friday Back/Traps/Bis/
Saturday Hamstrings/Calfs/Abs
Sunday OFF

The bad thing is that using that 1st schedule if l put high carb day on heaviest days - legs or back - l just cant get good workout, becouse l feel stuffed from food and l just want to puke all the time. Also my main concern is to bring up my arms on this cycle since my legs, back  and chest overpower them 10 times and they are the only thing that is keeping me away from competition atm. l will try to work em out for first time now 2 times a week since all the time it was only once.


----------



## champiogain (Jul 20, 2011)

Or maybe l could do it like this : 

Mon C: 600 : P 350 : F : 83
Tue C: 225 : P 350 : F : 63
Wed C: 125 : P 350 : F : 60
Thu C: 600 : P 350 : F : 83
Fri C: 225 : P 350 : F : 63
Sat C: 125 : P 350 : F : 60
Sun C: 125 : P 350 : F : 60


----------



## ovr40 (Aug 10, 2011)

do you have a link to "clean foods" info? seems i may have to take a more comprehensive look at my diet other than just x-protein, and total calories. Not alot in the search engine under "clean bulk"


----------

